# Leitungsschutzschalter für SPS



## berc (18 Juli 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen

Ich bin gerade an einem Elektroschema für eine Verteilung mit einer SPS (Wago).
Nun frage ich mich mit welcher Charakteristik ich die SPS absichern soll auf der 24VDC seite.
Ich dachte da an eine Sicherung für die Digitalen Eingänge (ca 64), eine für die Digitalen Ausgänge (ca 50) welche Relais ansteuern und eine Sicherung für die CPU.

Mir ist bekannt dass man herkömmliche Leitungsschutzschalter nehmen kann. Die Auslösestromstärke (magnetisch) ist mit 1.5 zu Multiplizieren da sich die Leitungsschutzschalter an DC- Spannung etwas anders verhalten.

Ich würde mich jetzt so für die Auslösecharakteristik 'B' entscheiden. 

Wie sichert Ihr eure Steuerstromkreise ab?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Juli 2011)

Achtung!

Falls Du ein getaktetes Netzteil verwendest, wird der Automat wohl nicht auslösen. Für diesen Fall gibt es Geräte von Siemens oder Murr. Die sind aber deutlich teurer als SI-Automaten.


----------



## berc (19 Juli 2011)

Ich habe noch nigends gelesen dass das nicht gehen sollte.
Weshalb den nicht?


Kanst du mir den Typ LS angeben den du meinst?


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juli 2011)

Schau dir einmal die Auslösekurve eines Automaten und die technischen Daten, insbesondere den max. Strom und die Zeit im Kurzschlussfall, deines Netzteils an.

Es kann sein, dass du z.B. gerade mal einen 2A Automat mit einem 10A Netzteil einsetzen kannst.

Deshalb setzt man elektronische Sicherungen wie z.B. Siemens Sitop Select ein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## S7Roland (19 Juli 2011)

Wir nutzen (in den Niederlanden) klassisch noch Glassicherungen in UKK 5-HESILED´s

Gruß
S7Roland


----------



## nico (19 Juli 2011)

LS-Schalter gibt es auch in DC Ausführung z.B. von Eaton/Moeller


----------



## RalfS (19 Juli 2011)

@Blockmove:

Gibt es da wirklich nur die Siemens Geräte und die Murr MICO? Oder kennt ihr weitere Hersteller, die inzwischen nachgezogen haben?

VG

Ralf


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 Juli 2011)

Ist mir sonst auch keiner bekannt.

Vielleicht noch interessant:

Von Phoenix gibt es eine neue Serie getakteter Netzteile, die man mit einem LS-Schalter absichern kann. Nachteil: der Querschnitt der Leitung und die Leitungslänge (relativ kurz) müssen entsprechend passend sein.

Für kompakte Anlagen vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## RGerlach (19 Juli 2011)

RalfS schrieb:


> @Blockmove:
> 
> Gibt es da wirklich nur die Siemens Geräte und die Murr MICO? Oder kennt ihr weitere Hersteller, die inzwischen nachgezogen haben?
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

mir ist noch die LOCC-Box von Lütze bekannt.

Link: http://www.luetze.com/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/products/catalog03/de/tk3_03.pdf

Eingesetzt habe ich die Bauteile noch nicht, werde aber umschwenken (wahrscheinlich Siemens). Der Kurzschlussschutz der modernen Stromversorgungen verhindert doch meistens das Auslösen der LSS.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Tommi (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

das Thema hatten wir doch neulich erst, oder?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=46570

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (19 Juli 2011)

Nicht zu verachten ist auch ETA.

Da du vorraussichtlich eine Stromversorgung des Typs "Funktionskleinspannung" errichten willst, bitte nicht vergessen einen der Aussenleiter Plus oder Minus zu erden (Vorranging "Minus").

Solltest du keinen der beiden erden wollen, dann ist ein Überspannungsschutz und eine Isolationsüberwachung in die 24V Seite einzubauen, der Überstromschutz ist dann mit 2 poligen LS, Sicherungen, elketronischen Sicherungen zu realisieren!


----------



## MSB (19 Juli 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Solltest du keinen der beiden erden wollen, dann ist ein Überspannungsschutz und eine Isolationsüberwachung in die 24V Seite einzubauen, der Überstromschutz ist dann mit 2 poligen LS, Sicherungen, elketronischen Sicherungen zu realisieren!



Isoüberwachung ist ja klar, aber warum sollte man gerade deshalb einen ÜS-Schutz verwenden müssen?
Überspannung kann ich so genau so wenig oder wahrscheinlich haben, wie beim geerdeten Steuerstromkreis.

Oder sollte Überspannung eher "Überstrom" heißen?


----------



## winnman (19 Juli 2011)

ne ist schon richtig:

Überspannung: Fehler in einem Gerät das zb 230V auf einen deiner Aussenleiter bringt.

Bei geerdetem Aussenleiter:
ist 1 Leiter deiner 24V geerdet, so wird es entweder direkt abgeleitet (bei Fehler auf den geerdeten Aussenleiter) oder über die anderen Verbraucher (bei kleinen Fehlerströmen). bei großen Fehlerströmen geht zwar irgendwas in Rauch auf, aber die Spannung wird meist so klein bleiben dass nichts gröberes passiert.

"Schwimmendes Netz" mit Isoüberwachung:
Anliegende 230V an einem Aussenleiter führen zu keinem größeren Fehlerstrom, die Isolation der Geräte kann das ev aushalten, . . . irgendwann wird jedoch irgendwo was zu brennen anfangen oder dein Kollege greift irgendwo rein , . . .

Überspannungsschutz ist vorgeschrieben bei derartigen Netzen.
Du betreibst dann nähmlich ein IT-Netz und keine Funktionskleinspannung.


----------



## MSB (19 Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich mal vom gängigen Industriestandard, sprich kein FI irgendwo in der nähe,
dann würde in deinem Fall auch höchstens der ÜS-Schutz rauchen, je nach Vorsicherung
des eingeschleusten Außenleiters, das Problem wäre aber immer noch das gleiche.

Ich muss zugeben, das ich ungeerdete Steuerspannungen freiwillig nie verwenden würde,
aber selbst den Fall mit dem Außenleiter müsste das die ISO-Überwachung doch ebenfalls mitbekommen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## berc (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen dank für die vielen Antworten.

Ich hatte mich zuerst für ein 5A Netzteil von Phoenix Contact entschieden welches im Kurzschlussfall kurzzeitig 10A liefert.
Dazu hätte ich 4 LS Z1,6A eingesetzt.
Die Charakteristik Z löst bei AC- Betrieb und 2-3x Nennstrom magnetisch aus. Bei DC faktorisiert man noch mit 1.5.

1,6A x 3 x 1.5 ergibt 7.2A

Müsste theoretisch auch gehen, nur sind die Z-Charakteristiken so teuer das man sich wohl besser für so ein elegantes elektronisches Teil von Murr oder so entscheidet.

@Winnman, werde natürlich mit PELV arbeiten.


----------



## #2p (21 Juli 2011)

Puls Power hat neu auch welche im Angebot. Ziemlich günstig soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe. 

http://www.puls-power.ch/neuheiten.php


----------

